# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Sleep paralysis can be dangerous

## DragothD

Everyone says that SP is safe but i have had a few experiences that say otherwise. I was asleep one night dreaming happily when all of the sudden I couldn't breath in my dream. That scared me and made me wake up only to realize I was on my stomach with my face on my bed. I was unable to breath and when I tried to move so that I could breath I couldn't. After about 20 seconds of terror I broke the paralysis and rolled onto my back, relieved to be able to finally breath. So, my point is SP can be dangerous.

----------


## HyperNova

This would have happened even if you didn't wake up into SP. The fact is that you woke up because you couldn't breath.. you would have done this whether you were in SP or just in a dream. Remember, you are paralysed whilst sleeping anyway. So, my point is SP isn't any different from being asleep.

----------


## lucidspark64

Aren't we paralyzed just about every night? a few times a night? just sleep paralysis means your awake when it's happening.

and are you sure you weren't hallucinating? i recently had a bad SP experience where I could hardly breath and about everyone told me it was just hallucination.

----------


## HyperNova

> Aren't we paralyzed just about every night? a few times a night? just sleep paralysis means your awake when it's happening.



Yes





> and are you sure you weren't hallucinating? i recently had a bad SP experience where I could hardly breath and about everyone told me it was just hallucination.



From what the OP says it seems as though this wasn't an hallucinating but that he just managed to put himself into a position whilst asleep which stopped him from being able to breath. The fact that he woke up into SP instead of just waking up seems to be coincidental. But yes, it is common to "hallucinate" not being able to breath properly during SP.

----------


## DragothD

I know SP happens every night and I know that there can be halucinations with SP am just saying that not having the ability to move in situations like that can be dangerous.

----------


## Phaedrys

_*made a response without fully understanding the topic, it seems*_

----------


## Shift

I always figured it would suck the most if your house was on fire.

Luckily SP rarely lasts longer than a few seconds/minutes, with about 8 minutes being the upper range in people with serious sleep disorders. A few cases like this are extreme examples of the danger. In this case, it seems most likely that you were in REM sleep (and rem atonia) and weren't able to breathe, which woke you prematurely, hence giving you the SP. My point being, you being in SP was probably a direct result of the trouble breathing in the first place. Of course this is all Shifty speculation. But still.

----------


## AURON

> i recently had a bad SP experience where I could hardly breath and about everyone told me it was just hallucination.



here's some things from the post.





> Ok it's not uncommon for me first of all to get Sleep Paralysis.  I get it atleast once a month and it's pretty exhillerating.



and





> So I closed my eyes and fell asleep but woke back up again in the same state. Closed my eyes again and woke up later, relieved.



When you woke up, you would've realized that you were sleeping in a position that cut off your airway, but instead you went right back to sleep and went right back into SP.  People who are actually suffocating in their sleep readjust themselves before going back to sleep.  But people who experience isolated sleep paralysis tend to have it happen back to back on occasion regardless of what position what position they try to change.







> My point being, you being in SP was probably a direct result of the trouble breathing in the first place. Of course this is all Shifty speculation. But still.



And that's a good point shift, there was a study done on records of people with sleep apnea, and out of 537 of them, 21 of them experienced sleep paralysis.  It's a low amount, but it's still an amount to be considered.  It's also the reason why I don't sleep on my stomach, and why I can't sleep with the covers over my face.   I can't say all the episodes were related to the way I slept, but I made sure that those couldn't be the case.

----------


## slayer

> I always figured it would suck the most if your house was on fire.



Or when zombies are attacking you, am I right?

 :tongue2: 

If you wake up not breathing again, let us or a doctor know. That doesn't really sound good if you turn over on your pillow and you can't breathe.





> Aren't we paralyzed just about every night? a few times a night? just sleep paralysis means your awake when it's happening.



Every night you enter Rem Atonia which is when your body enters paralysis while you're asleep.
Sleep Paralysis is when your body enters paralysis outside of the Rem state.
If you don't enter paralysis during sleep, then you have RBD (Rem Behavioral Disorder), which is something you should really talk to a doctor about.

----------

